

Ask HN: What is a creative use for my first gen PPC Mac Mini? - freerobby

I have an original Mac Mini. It's small, quiet, aesthetic, and for my everyday needs, useless. What is something useful or creative or fun that I could do with it?
======
LarryMade
I bought one to keep around to run classic apps. Iv'e read that minis are very
popular for in-car computers. Search for car mac mini mod to get some ideas.

------
chris_dcosta
It's not completely useless. It's just that you don't need it. What about
cleaning it out and donating it to a relative?

